# Beta CCP-C Test



## Aprz (Jun 29, 2021)

Was talking in 100% directionless about the beta CCP-C test. It is at a discounted price $175 and you have to wait until October for the test results. I just paid and waiting for an e-mail to schedule the test. I'm gonna aim to take it hopefully soon and let you guys know what I think.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Was talking in 100% directionless about the beta CCP-C test. It is at a discounted price $175 and you have to wait until October for the test results. I just paid and waiting for an e-mail to schedule the test. I'm gonna aim to take it hopefully soon and let you guys know what I think.


What’s your plan of study? Are you just going to wing it like @DesertMedic66 mentioned? How long ago did you take your FP-C? Do you feel like most of that knowledge base is still within your wheelhouse?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 29, 2021)

Paid and approved, waiting to schedule. 

I will likely browse through my notes from FPC study but my knowledge of invasive monitoring, lab interpretation, cardiac devices, and ventilator strategy has greatly improved since taking FPC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2021)

Paid and waiting for approval. Shall be interesting


----------



## Aprz (Jun 29, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> What’s your plan of study? Are you just going to wing it like @DesertMedic66 mentioned? How long ago did you take your FP-C? Do you feel like most of that knowledge base is still within your wheelhouse?


I got FP-C in March I think. Not too long ago. When I took the test, I had no critical care experience and a lot of the stuff I learned felt like Poke'mon cards. 50 mg Charizard IV push followed by 1 mg/kg/hr Bulbasaur infusion for 6 hours unless the patient has a Pikachu. I just knew the rules to the "game", but didn't have any protocols/guidelines to follow, never seen/touched the stuff. I had taken a flight company test, killed it in a good way, and it mislead me to think that FP-C would go just as well. Took the test and realized I was wrong. Definitely thought I lost like $400 (forget exact amount) walking out and was surprised to pass, lol. I didn't feel confident in a lot of my answers so hoping that I will this time. I felt lucky to pass and hope that's changed. Hemodynamic/invasive monitor felt like my greatest weakness and I feel a lot better about that stuff now, but I also didn't get a lot of hemodynamic questions anyways.

My game plan is to review over the two study guide books I have and practice using ACE SAT by Wingfield. I have an ASTNA Patient Transport book, has a 180 question online practice test that I felt was similar to FP-C so practice with that when by a computer. At the moment, I am most concern with ground CAMTS questions since a lot of stuff I studied targeted flight. My current job has a lot of online training or homework, done drills at work with preceptors, so feeling that will probably help. Honestly sick of hearing RSI/ventilator stuff, haha. Gone over that almost too much I feel like. XD They flew me to a city to do drills I think required by CAMTS so I think that will also help.

Since taking the FP-C, I finished FlightBridgeED (requirement of my new job post finishing orientation). I had been midway through it and already did IA Med. Maybe I'll try The ResQ Shop as well since I liked ACE SAT. Considering trying it. Couldn't hurt to learn/review more other than it is expensive.

I've been a flight medic for only 2 months now.


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 29, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Paid and waiting for approval. Shall be interesting


Same here.

I let mine expire several years ago, but what the hell. I'm curious as to how they have changed the exam and how it stands up to it's big brother, the FP-C. I initially took both exams within a couple of months of each other and said at the time that they were equally as challenging.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 30, 2021)

I've taken 2 Beta exams (not the CCP, as I am grossly unqualified), and am waiting on the results from a 3rd, and think that they are absolutely worth it. if you don't need the cert for a job, take them.  My exams were $350 each, so for $50, it was a no-brainer.  The biggest drawback (aside from questionable test questions because it is a beta) is waiting for the results.  My Cloud+ exam was taken in October 2020... the results were FINALLY released earlier this month.

Most study materials involve using the current versions and hoping and praying they haven't changed the content that the test is based on.  Take some practice exams, and ensure none of the objectives have changed too much.

One thing I have found (and heard from others) is tests, in general not just CCP, get harder with every revision.  So if you need a test for your current job, or for an upcoming promotion, take the existing exam.  If you don't need the cert currently, don't have an urgent need for the cert to advance your career, or just want to give it a shot at a discounted price, take the beta.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> I've taken 2 Beta exams (not the CCP, as I am grossly unqualified), and am waiting on the results from a 3rd, and think that they are absolutely worth it. if you don't need the cert for a job, take them.  My exams were $350 each, so for $50, it was a no-brainer.  The biggest drawback (aside from questionable test questions because it is a beta) is waiting for the results.  My Cloud+ exam was taken in October 2020... the results were FINALLY released earlier this month.
> 
> Most study materials involve using the current versions and hoping and praying they haven't changed the content that the test is based on.  Take some practice exams, and ensure none of the objectives have changed too much.
> 
> One thing I have found (and heard from others) is tests, in general not just CCP, get harder with every revision.  So if you need a test for your current job, or for an upcoming promotion, take the existing exam.  If you don't need the cert currently, don't have an urgent need for the cert to advance your career, or just want to give it a shot at a discounted price, take the beta.


I was thinking the opposite with CCP. The first time pass rate is pretty low so I would think they'd make it easier.

Yeah, I was stressing about FP-C. I didn't need it immediately for a job, but you can only take it twice without anyone signing you off and a total of six times I think. I've read of people failing and failing. I could picture myself getting a job and losing it because of failure to get the cert. For me, this will be stress free because I don't need it, but was interested in getting. It was something I was interested in getting for ground CCT, but the ground CCT provider I was looking at uses CCEMTP. It did mention advance certs so I was thinking of asking if FP-C was acceptable.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 30, 2021)

Tried to schedule today but I keep getting errors with my eligibility #.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2021)

Well, I was dumb and uploaded a pic of my expired medic cert. I uploaded the new one, e-mailed them, and they said to expect a scheduling e-mail.

I'm studying neonates today. I felt like my FP-C was heavy with neonate questions (even though there is suppose to be a certain amount of each category I think?).

Not sure how to study CAMTS without reading all of version 11. It's like 170 something pages. Anyone know of an outline?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 30, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Well, I was dumb and uploaded a pic of my expired medic cert. I uploaded the new one, e-mailed them, and they said to expect a scheduling e-mail.
> 
> I'm studying neonates today. I felt like my FP-C was heavy with neonate questions (even though there is suppose to be a certain amount of each category I think?).
> 
> Not sure how to study CAMTS without reading all of version 11. It's like 170 something pages. Anyone know of an outline?


Contact with dispatch every 45 minutes.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 30, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Not sure how to study CAMTS without reading all of version 11. It's like 170 something pages. Anyone know of an outline?


I was one who it took a few years (and tries) to pass. I’d take it seriously then put it on the back burner.

I always felt like all of the prep courses said the same thing about it, which is “It’s just like the FP-C, but just take our flight phys. model out of the equation and you’ll be fine”. I found this utterly frustrating.

Enter IA MED, which actually spent time and lectures specifically on ground questions. There isn’t a whole lot of time spent, if that says anything.

The test(s) I experienced were very heavy on airway questions. Some random stuff about Haddon’s Matrix and other odds and ends of the CAMTS ground requirements.

If you have access to IA MED, I’d highly recommend brushing up on those modules specifically. And, obviously whatever other deficiencies you’ve had.

Here’s a link to a podcast that was also very helpful to me regarding the CAMTS stuff without having to gouge your eyes out reading the whole manual:








						008: EPICC Review Week 2: CAMTS Review and 11th ed Updates — FlightCrit
					

Week 2 of 52 Weeks of EPICC  CAMTS 11th editions review - Release 1/1/2019  In this week’s show I discuss the latest revision of the CAMTS standards for Air and Surface transport.  I also give a brief summary of those topics that show up most often on the professional certification exams and highlig




					www.flightcrit.com
				



Listen to the last 5 or so minutes the most and utilize the show notes. If the link doesn’t work, search TipsFromCrit and click on their podcast section.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeap, I got IA Med and FlightBridgeED. I felt like both were intros rather than good preps for FP-C. I felt under prepared when I took FP-C. I still have access to both IA Med and FlightBridgeED. I got both of their study guide books. I listen to the podcast. Thanks!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 30, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Yeap, I got IA Med and FlightBridgeED. I felt like both were intros rather than good preps for FP-C. I felt under prepared when I took FP-C. I still have access to both IA Med and FlightBridgeED. I got both of their study guide books. I listen to the podcast. Thanks!


The prep courses not even 10 years ago were much less inclusive.

Aside from a full semesters-worth of critical care info in college courses like Creighton or the U of F, I don’t know how much more in depth they can get.

Remember, the old guard passed these exams off of books alone.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 1, 2021)

I can schedule my test. Debating about taking it between 7/5 - 7/8 or the following week I have off 7/12 - 715. I am studying and doing practice tests so I think I might benefit waiting an extra week or two. Even though I don't need it, I still want to pass.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm still waiting for my eligibility number to be available in the system.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 1, 2021)

Update... elgibity number didn't work for me either. Message sent to Prometric, but it said 5-7 business days. I was trying to schedule for 7/7. I called them and they said you gotta wait until the profile is updated or something. What a pain.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 1, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm still waiting for my eligibility number to be available in the system.





Aprz said:


> Update... elgibity number didn't work for me either. Message sent to Prometric, but it said 5-7 business days. I was trying to schedule for 7/7. I called them and they said you gotta wait until the profile is updated or something. What a pain.


It _Beta_ be worth it then, huh?…


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> It _Beta_ be worth it then, huh?…


No kidding. I already checked and there were only 3 time slots available on 2 dates or I'll be driving 90 minutes.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> It _Beta_ be worth it then, huh?…


Well hopefully they let me schedule tomorrow so I can do the 7th. I only work 2 days a week so I have a pretty open schedule.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 1, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> No kidding. I already checked and there were only 3 time slots available on 2 dates or I'll be driving 90 minutes.


Truthfully, I can't resist the opportunity at a dad joke. 

And yes, the fact that a Prometrics testing center finally offered the exam in my city, I very much appreciated.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Truthfully, I can't resist the opportunity at a dad joke.
> 
> And yes, the fact that a Prometrics testing center finally offered the exam in my city, I very much appreciated.


That dad joked deserved more recognition. I apologize.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 2, 2021)

Wow, I totally missed the dad joke. I thought you made a typo and meant "is", haha!!!


----------



## ghost02 (Jul 2, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> It _Beta_ be worth it then, huh?…


Just have to respond to say that made me laugh.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 3, 2021)

It's been over 72 hours and my eligibility number still doesn't work.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 3, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> It's been over 72 hours and my eligibility number still doesn't work.


Same! I think I am around 48-72 hours. Had call Prometric and they said up to 3 days, but usually just 1 day they said. I am gonna call both Prometric and IBSC today. I wanted to take the test this week and afraid of limited times.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Same! I think I am around 48-72 hours. Had call Prometric and they said up to 3 days, but usually just 1 day they said. I am gonna call both Prometric and IBSC today. I wanted to take the test this week and afraid of limited times.


We're you able to reach anyone? A holiday weekend is a terrible time to be in a situation that requires customer service.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 3, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> We're you able to reach anyone? A holiday weekend is a terrible time to be in a situation that requires customer service.


Closed on weekends. >:d


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 6, 2021)

@Aprz I emailed the registration coordinator at IBSC on Saturday and she replied back today that she's working on getting a new ID from the Prometric rep. Might be the fastest option.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2021)

I sent an e-mail to Ashley Roy, I don't know their position, and they are issuing me a new elgibility number. It's funny that I am kinda in a rush to take the test, but won't get results for awhile anyways.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 6, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I sent an e-mail to Ashley Roy, I don't know their position, and they are issuing me a new elgibility number. It's funny that I am kinda in a rush to take the test, but won't get results for awhile anyways.


Ashley Roy is the registration coordinator, same person I emailed.


----------



## wcspa (Jul 6, 2021)

Took the Beta CCP-C examination last week. I had the same issue with the eligibility number. When I had called Prometric originally, they were of no help and recommended I contact IBSC. I called IBSC and within about 20 minutes they were able to handle the problem and reissue me a new eligibility number (I believe within 24 hours). If you haven't tried this approach yet, it may be worth your time and effort.


----------



## wcspa (Jul 6, 2021)

wcspa said:


> Took the Beta CCP-C examination last week. I had the same issue with the eligibility number. When I had called Prometric originally, they were of no help and recommended I contact IBSC. I called IBSC and within about 20 minutes they were able to handle the problem and reissue me a new eligibility number (I believe within 24 hours). If you haven't tried this approach yet, it may be worth your time and effort.


...and I just saw the updated last two posts here. Yes, Ashley Roy was the person who helped me as well.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Ashley Roy is the registration coordinator, same person I emailed.


Got an e-mail back with a new much longer elgibility code. The website now has a queue to schedule the test. :/

@wcspa Any thoughts on thd test? Any recommendations on studying?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm scheduled for July 28th at 0915


----------



## wcspa (Jul 6, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Got an e-mail back with a new much longer elgibility code. The website now has a queue to schedule the test. :/
> 
> @wcspa Any thoughts on thd test? Any recommendations on studying?



I am probably not the best person to ask on recommendations for studying because I'm a PA and so much of the purely medical aspects including labs, imaging, pathophysiology, etc. were pretty easy for me. I just had to brush up on some of the normal parameters for hemodynamic monitoring (which is not used much outside of the ICU) like normal CVP, wedge pressures, etc. I also took the practice exams from FlightBridge ED and did questions from the FP-C exam test bank on the EMS Pocket Prep app on my iPhone. I found the test was much better written with clearer questions than either of those practice exam resources.

My gut impression is that it was easier than I thought it would be but who knows... I could be deluding myself but I'll find out come October.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2021)

wcspa said:


> I am probably not the best person to ask on recommendations for studying because I'm a PA and so much of the purely medical aspects including labs, imaging, pathophysiology, etc. were pretty easy for me. I just had to brush up on some of the normal parameters for hemodynamic monitoring (which is not used much outside of the ICU) like normal CVP, wedge pressures, etc. I also took the practice exams from FlightBridge ED and did questions from the FP-C exam test bank on the EMS Pocket Prep app on my iPhone. I found the test was much better written with clearer questions than either of those practice exam resources.
> 
> My gut impression is that it was easier than I thought it would be but who knows... I could be deluding myself but I'll find out come October.


I feel comfortable with labs and hemodynamic monitoring. I think a lot of paramedics are afraid of hemodynamic monitoring so we probably overkill study it, haha. Imaging I feel weak on. I felt FlightBridgeED did a good job teaching it, but then I still got stumped with a scenario with a subarachnoid hemorrhage (SAH) because I was looking for the circle of Willis (how I learned to look for it) and it didn't really meet any of the criteria they taught (attached is the picture of what people called a SAH, but I didn't recognize it as such since no circle of Willis, how I was taught on FlightBridgeED). It was a scenario on a Facebook group.

Edit: I am scheduled to take the test Thursday July 22nd 2:15 PM. I'll let you know if I still feel clueless taking it. :] I'm hoping studying will pay off.


----------



## wcspa (Jul 6, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I feel comfortable with labs and hemodynamic monitoring. I think a lot of paramedics are afraid of hemodynamic monitoring so we probably overkill study it, haha. Imaging I feel weak on. I felt FlightBridgeED did a good job teaching it, but then I still got stumped with a scenario with a subarachnoid hemorrhage (SAH) because I was looking for the circle of Willis (how I learned to look for it) and it didn't really meet any of the criteria they taught (attached is the picture of what people called a SAH, but I didn't recognize it as such since no circle of Willis, how I was taught on FlightBridgeED). It was a scenario on a Facebook group.



Right, of course. As a medic you're not looking at images very often in most clinical settings. So, first off, as I recall almost all, if not all, of the imaging had some associated clinical information or context associated with it on the exam. So in cases where you get a CXR, US, or CT and it may not be entirely clear there are some clues in the clinical context. For example, if you got that CT paired with "worst headache of their life" followed by a syncopal episode -- it would make it a lot more clear. Process of deduction would say that even if it didn't fit what you could determine to by SAH, it certainly is not a subdural or epidural bleed. 

As for that particular slice of a head CT, you can see the hyperdensities (white) in the cerebral sulci bilaterally. This is suggestive of bleeding into the subarachnoid space. I bet that if you were able to scroll down the cuts to better see the Circle of Willis it would be much more obvious. That's the advantage you'll have in a real life situation. Well, that and you'll theoretically have a sending physician and/or radiology read.

https://radiopaedia.org is a great resource for learning how to read imaging. Comparing a normal head CT with examples of different pathologies, e.g. a SAH, will be of high yield too.

Hope this is somewhat helpful.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you!!! :] Somebody in the Facebook group explained it very well and pretty much said the same thing as you, but no other resources were shared to practiced or read up on interpreting scans. It's frustrating because you get like 4-5 examples on these expensive online courses, probably less examples in the expensive textbooks you buy. Funny how these mostly free online resources always seem to be more helpful.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 6, 2021)

I feel like (head) bleeds are some of the more obvious, or straightforward questions to these exams.

The SAH has that “starfish”, or “baby bird” shape to its imaging. Intraparenchymal bleeds are typically stand alone nodules (darker meaning older bleeds). Subdural’s are “crescent moon” shaped, and epidural’s are “football”, convex-shaped.

The hemodynamic parameters for paramedics (IMO), especially those who aren’t familiar with them, or don’t see them a lot become nothing more than rote memorization—at least for testing purposes.

YMMV, but this has just been my experience over the past 6 or so years having taken a plethora of different prep and critical care courses.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2021)

I felt like epidural vs subdural bleed is super easy to tell. I thought SAH would've been easy with just look for circle of Willis, but the example I posted above doesn't show that.

For the hemodynamic monitoring thing, what eventually made sense to me was more of the IA Med way of teaching where you have to picture where the blockage/failure is at. In their videos, I felt like it wasn't very helpful and didn't make sense. I started coming up with crazy ways to brute force memorize it for the FP-C and then it kinda clicked when I saw the pattern, haha. I was like oh... that's what they meant. So now I just write it out in the order it goes through the heart, CVP --> RV --> PA --> PCWP --> SVR and I am good to go. In the two months I've been working flight, I have yet to utilize this knowledge, haha. The hospitals around here do use IABP still, I heard we get those type of calls every once in awhile and do drills on them. When I was an EMT on a CCT unit, we did those calls every once in awhile and those patients would have a swan/pulmonary artery catheter usually, but I only knew what it was and not much more, when I was an EMT. Sounds like swan are outta style and IABP is being switched out with Impella, which I got some online training for. P2 and fluids, lol. No wedging/PCWP either. They say the PA diastolic is the same or similar to wedge so use that instead. *shrug* Crazy to go from ALS ground paramedic to having to learn all this. Sucks to study so much of it and not really have the experience with it, see it, touch it, and just know it for the testing environment or a bunch of online videos.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 6, 2021)

I always remember PA values by looking at the CVP, SVR. 

I know that right heart failure is the only time the CVP and wedge pressure move in the same direction. 

Beyond that I only have to look at the CVP and SVR, and context clues in the question.

Since high SVR is vasoconstriction and low is vasodilation, and I already know what the vessels do in each condition, now I'm really only looking at the CVP.


----------



## T1medic (Jul 11, 2021)

Got authorization to test and scheduled. Seems there’s been an issue with everyone with the initial eligibility ID provided with prometric and requires contacting the woman at the IBSC to get a working one.


----------



## Scott33 (Jul 13, 2021)

I had the same registration issues as others here. The fix was painless simply by e-mailing the Registration Coordinator, and getting a new number. I'm now scheduled for the 27th, so I'm eager to see what has changed since getting my first certification - one which had a double-digit cert #.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm part of a Facebook group called Future Flight Crew. Somebody was just asking about hemodynamic monitoring and somebody shared a website called https://abg.ninja/#medical. I played around with the hemodynamic monitoring quiz, ABG quiz, arrhythmia quiz, and STEMI quiz. I liked the hemodynamic monitoring and ABG quizzes. I actually learned something knew that I don't think FlightBridgeED or IA Med taught. I didn't know PAP and PVR goes up in anaphylaxis. I just lumped it with distributive shock, but I guess those values are what separates it from other types of shock. I'm still taking online TPATC. I feel like TPATC would've been really good to take before FP-C, lol. I am not done yet. There is a whole section on radiology I think that I hope will help me more. I think I am going to bomb the CAMTS stuff though. I really don't know the non flight CAMTS stuff I feel like. Probably brush up on medical before the test as well.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 21, 2021)

I take the test tomorrow! 2:15 PM pacific time.

@StCEMT I posted a link to like hemodynamic practicing above.. https://abg.ninja/#medical I kinda feel like hemodynamics are not that bad once you figure them out, but I learned to distinguish distributive and anaphylaxis using PVR. I feel mostly good with them. I like the FlightBridgeED 1, 2, 3, ... method with neonates 1 = truncus arteriosus, 2 = transposition of the great arteries, 3 = hypoplastic left heart syndrome or tricuspid atresia, 4 = tetralogy of Fallot, etc..


----------



## T1medic (Jul 21, 2021)

Took my proctored exam today and I don’t feel like the test was “that bad” but definitely had to think on some. It’s been a handful of years since I took the FP-C And have never taken the CCP-C. I wouldn’t say this was harder or easier, just different. Flightbridge prep tests seemed to aligns somewhat more compared to IAMed.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 22, 2021)

On my way to the test. I'll report in after I take it. Fingers crossed. I studied, but not as much as I did for FP-C. :s I was breathing FP-C when I took it, lol, and still felt clueless.


----------



## T1medic (Jul 22, 2021)

Aprz said:


> On my way to the test. I'll report in after I take it. Fingers crossed. I studied, but not as much as I did for FP-C. :s I was breathing FP-C when I took it, lol, and still felt clueless.


Good luck. The wait till October is gonna be brutal.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 22, 2021)

T1medic said:


> Good luck. The wait till October is gonna be brutal.


I believe they updated their timeline to September 10th for results.

In other news, I just haven't been super motivated to study.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 22, 2021)

The message at the end of the test still said October 1st. If it is September 10th, I'll be thrilled.

This test honestly felt easier than FP-C, but I also took FP-C with no experience either. Maybe I could be learning things the wrong, but I felt good about a lot of questions. Kinda seemed more like an ALS test sprinkled with CCT questions. Seemed easier to me.

Did it always just have 3 options for answers instead of 4? I always had just 3 options. :s Even if you're unsure, the odds are better than guessing out of 4.

I got a COVID 19 question! Lol!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 22, 2021)

Could be a typo on their part but this was the last post from them on the topic.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 22, 2021)

I just checked my e-mail. It sent me a post test thing saying delated until October 1st.

I hate that I gotta wait so I hope September 10th instead. The test did feel easy to me, easier than FP-C (passed it in March of this year) when I took it, so I am hopeful I passed it as well.


----------



## Scott33 (Jul 27, 2021)

I just got back from testing and thought I would share a few thoughts while they are still fresh (no giveaways of course). The obvious disclaimer being that my question bank may differ significantly from others.

This exam was a big improvement from when I first took it in 2010. Challenging enough, without trying to be something that it's not (the FP-C). Lots of questions on the complex medical patient, particularly the adult respiratory patient. A few CAMTS questions, but nothing that you couldn't wing by applying common sense if you haven't read up on the material. I had no drug dose calc questions, but did have one on COVID, and even one on the Kreb's Cycle. Lots of imaging (x-ray / CT) questions, a handful of labs and ABGs, and several on vent strategies. No "select all that apply" either. 

I would say that whereas the previous version of the CCP-C may have had a bias towards ground critical care transport, the new format is exclusively geared towards it. I said before that the previous CCP-C and FP-C had many of the same questions, word-for-word. The exam I took today was completely new and very refreshing.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 27, 2021)

Scott33 said:


> I just got back from testing and thought I would share a few thoughts while they are still fresh (no giveaways of course). The obvious disclaimer being that my question bank may differ significantly from others.
> 
> This exam was a big improvement from when I first took it in 2010. Challenging enough, without trying to be something that it's not (the FP-C). Lots of questions on the complex medical patient, particularly the adult respiratory patient. A few CAMTS questions, but nothing that you couldn't wing by applying common sense if you haven't read up on the material. I had no drug dose calc questions, but did have one on COVID, and even one on the Kreb's Cycle. Lots of imaging (x-ray / CT) questions, a handful of labs and ABGs, and several on vent strategies. No "select all that apply" either.
> 
> I would say that whereas the previous version of the CCP-C may have had a bias towards ground critical care transport, the new format is exclusively geared towards it. I said before that the previous CCP-C and FP-C had many of the same questions, word-for-word. The exam I took today was completely new and very refreshing.


Hey, I got a COVID question too! I thought I posted it here, but I think I actually just posted it on Facebook only. I wish I got ABG questions. I don't think I got any!


----------



## T1medic (Jul 27, 2021)

Mine pretty much mimicked what @Scott33 said. Even the COVID question as well as Karen’s cycle.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 27, 2021)

I have my test in the morning. I've been so busy at work and at home, that I haven't looked at any material. Hopefully I retained something from FP-C.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 28, 2021)

Let us know how you feel. I feel like they made the test easier. Felt easier than FP-C. inb4 I fail it. Definitely questions I got wrong, but it is 135 questions so... I should be OK? :[ I learned some stuff from the test because it ask questions that I was like "I never thought about that before".


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 28, 2021)

Done. I can tell I had been away from the material for a while. Some things I had to think about, some things I just didn't know, and had never encountered. 

I can tell we have all had a similar test design, if not the same questions. 

I may eat these words later when I get my results, but I feel like a semi experienced NREMT medic could squeeze by with a pass without much studying.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 28, 2021)

That would be very interesting if we all the same questions?! Did we all get one COVID 19 question?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 28, 2021)

Aprz said:


> That would be very interesting if we all the same questions?! Did we all get one COVID 19 question?


I had one covid question relating to some pathophysiology


----------



## Aprz (Aug 1, 2021)

@StCEMT  Good luck on the test!


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 1, 2021)

Aprz said:


> @StCEMT  Good luck on the test!


Thanks. I can definitely tell that some of this stuff I haven't looked at in quite some time. There are a fair amount of things that just never were relevant to the CCT role I have so I focused on what was. What I've seen here though gives me hope, I still feel comfortable with vents, ABG's, transport radiology, etc. Others I could think my way through if I go back and dust off the cobwebs. Some practice stuff I've gone over I've just straight up forgotten. We'll see how much I polished up.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2021)

Definitely a few things I haven't heard of.  Guessed on some. Think I correctly deduced others. Some felt like a all of the above. Most I felt ok with though,  I think I did alright.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 2, 2021)

Now I’m just curious how this compares to say the regular, or “old”, exam. Lol, perhaps I’m just a slow learner but everyone seems to say this exam was easier or “not that bad”.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 2, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Definitely a few things I haven't heard of. Guessed on some. Think I correctly deduced others. Some felt like a all of the above. Most I felt ok with though, I think I did alright.


They really made "most appropriate answer" harder than NREMt did.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Now I’m just curious how this compares to say the regular, or “old”, exam. Lol, perhaps I’m just a slow learner but everyone seems to say this exam was easier or “not that bad”.


There were definitely challenging questions in there. There was a hernia one with 3 names I had never heard and hadn't the slightlest clue. A true I have a 1/3 chance so how about this. A couple neonates and I think yall know how I feel about those. Plenty of medical and trauma scenarios that make you think a bit. But I don't think I got a single PA cath or super in depth hemodynamic value one.



GMCmedic said:


> They really made "most appropriate answer" harder than NREMt did.


Yea, it was kind of annoying. There was one in particular I was thinking I'd just literally do both simultaneously. Another that was dependent from department to department. I think that's the hardest part about exams is it takes the finer nuances of how things actually flow and forces them into a more rigid format.


----------



## MedicWalf (Aug 3, 2021)

I've been following this thread for a hot minute as a guest to see how the _beta_ exam compared. I went for the CCP-C long ago when I was a new paramedic with no experience and a dream, utterly failed it. (Big growth moment). Now that I have some time and certs under my belt I considered retaking it and have been wishy-washy since my FP-C covers me for all of my past employers. Is there truly any argument to take the beta over the current or even take the CCP-C at all?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 3, 2021)

MedicWalf said:


> I've been following this thread for a hot minute as a guest to see how the _beta_ exam compared. I went for the CCP-C long ago when I was a new paramedic with no experience and a dream, utterly failed it. (Big growth moment). Now that I have some time and certs under my belt I considered retaking it and have been wishy-washy since my FP-C covers me for all of my past employers. Is there truly any argument to take the beta over the current or even take the CCP-C at all?


If you have FP-C they're is likely no organization that wouldn't accept it over CCP.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2021)

If you have FP-C, probably no need to take it. I passed FP-C, but felt clueless during the test. Because CCP-C beta was being offered at a huge discount, I wanted to see if I felt less clueless. Each test I took, FP-C and CCP-C beta, it made me realize things I didn't know and look them up. I like that.

Now that I think about it, I don't recall getting any hemodynamic questions at all?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 4, 2021)

Beyond MAP, I didn't get any. 

Wish the wait wasn't til October though.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2021)

Somebody showed that it might be September 10th. That is what it says on IBSC Facebook. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Aprz (Sep 2, 2021)

Counting down until September 10th.


----------



## T1medic (Sep 9, 2021)

I called IBSC and spoke to Ashley just now to inquire about the conflicting dates. She confirmed scores will be released beginning Oct 1 and NOT Sept 10th. Tomorrow is when they begin reviewing the results apparently


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 9, 2021)

T1medic said:


> I called IBSC and spoke to Ashley just now to inquire about the conflicting dates. She confirmed scores will be released beginning Oct 1 and NOT Sept 10th. Tomorrow is when they begin reviewing the results apparently


Ugh. That's terrible news. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 10, 2021)

I guess good thing I don't need it for anything right now.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 10, 2021)

Darn.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 13, 2021)

Now they're saying October 3rd


----------



## Aprz (Sep 13, 2021)

Oh well. We knew the scoring would be delayed, but was hopeful. Hopefully passed, but don't need it if I didn't. I was bad at guessing the ones I didn't know.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 13, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Oh well. We knew the scoring would be delayed, but was hopeful. Hopefully passed, but don't need it if I didn't. I was bad at guessing the ones I didn't know.


I liked how they cleared up the confusion with confusion


----------



## T1medic (Sep 21, 2021)

Results are in!!


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 21, 2021)

Congrats! 

I know work has been busy lately and I have no idea what day it is, but I know it's not October lol


No results here yet


----------



## wcspa (Sep 21, 2021)

Just got my results too. Passed.


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 21, 2021)

Just got mine. Pass.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 21, 2021)

I passed as well.  Title of the e-mail said "ElectronicScoreRepo." so I wouldn't had known it was the IBSC CCP-C result without knowing to look for it. On IBSC website, it does not reflect CCP-C yet. Still just says I am approved for the test. Can't remember how quickly FP-C was, if it immediate or within days. Edit: Looking at my older FP-C e-mail, it was titled the same way, ElectronicScoreRepo.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 21, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I passed as well.  Title of the e-mail said "ElectronicScoreRepo." so I wouldn't had known it was the IBSC CCP-C result without knowing to look for it. On IBSC website, it does not reflect CCP-C yet. Still just says I am approved for the test. Can't remember how quickly FP-C was, if it immediate or within days. Edit: Looking at my older FP-C e-mail, it was titled the same way, ElectronicScoreRepo.


Thanks, I deleted that earlier. Lol

Pass


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 21, 2021)

I never did order new name tags once I passed FP-C. I've been holding off for these results but I still don't know if I want to add it.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 21, 2021)

Just saw the email, passed mine as well.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I never did order new name tags once I passed FP-C. I've been holding off for these results but I still don't know if I want to add it.


I felt like since FP-C was required within a year, everyone should eventually have it, so it is silly to add to my name tag. I got FP-C before hire so they could've added it then. Ultimately, nobody looks at or cares about name tag. Just seems kinda braggy and cringe.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 21, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I felt like since FP-C was required within a year, everyone should eventually have it, so it is silly to add to my name tag. I got FP-C before hire so they could've added it then. Ultimately, nobody looks at or cares about name tag. Just seems kinda braggy and cringe.


You've joined a group (that by best estimates is less than 900 worldwide) of being dual board certified  FP-C and CCP-C. Brag all you want.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> You've joined a group (that by best estimates is less than 900 worldwide) of being dual board certified  FP-C and CCP-C. Brag all you want.


Is it still under a thousand? I saw that number too on Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Flight_Paramedic#Statistics), but I figured it was old news since it was back in 2019. I would imagine with this beta test, there would be over a thousand of us that are dual certified. That's what I was guessing. Even here, several of us are now dual certified. Of course, EMTLife has always been the best of the best, haha. I need to put "member of EMTLife" on my resume the next time I apply for a job.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 22, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Is it still under a thousand? I saw that number too on Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Flight_Paramedic#Statistics), but I figured it was old news since it was back in 2019. I would imagine with this beta test, there would be over a thousand of us that are dual certified. That's what I was guessing. Even here, several of us are now dual certified. Of course, EMTLife has always been the best of the best, haha. I need to put "member of EMTLife" on my resume the next time I apply for a job.


I really don't know, just guessing. Still a pretty awesome accomplishment for the ole ego.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 24, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I really don't know, just guessing. Still a pretty awesome accomplishment for the ole ego.


I'm surprised the pass rate is as low as it is. It was by no means a super easy test, but it wasn't what I expected either. I thought I'd be getting way more advanced monitoring value questions and stuff of that nature than I did.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 24, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I'm surprised the pass rate is as low as it is. It was by no means a super easy test, but it wasn't what I expected either. I thought I'd be getting way more advanced monitoring value questions and stuff of that nature than I did.


I wish I had a comparison to the old test, I feel like it was probably dumbed down a bit because of the poor first time pass rate.

This thread is by no means an indication because I would say anyone that frequently visits this forum are likely above average in knowledge level, but so far we do have a 100% pass rate.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 24, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I wish I had a comparison to the old test, I feel like it was probably dumbed down a bit because of the poor first time pass rate.
> 
> This thread is by no means an indication because I would say anyone that frequently visits this forum are likely above average in knowledge level, but so far we do have a 100% pass rate.


The only other exam I've taken was the University of Florida, I have no reference for previous FP/CCP exam difficulty. I'm curious what it will be for the beta exam.

Having a general sense of who took it based on conversations over the years, I can't say I'm surprised. I was a bit worried myself though. I don't get to do that type of stuff very frequently anymore and some things like balloon pumps and advanced monitoring beyond arterial lines we just never did.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 24, 2021)

I thought this CCP-C beta exam was significantly easier than the FP-C test I took like 5 months ago.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 25, 2021)

I wonder when they are gonna give me my CCP-C number. Still says my test is approved on their website.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2021)

Congrats to all of you Beta Fish.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 3, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Congrats to all of you Beta Fish.


Thanks. Did you recently take the Creighton class?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 3, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Thanks. Did you recently take the Creighton class?


2016. I just found the patch they’d given me.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I wonder when they are gonna give me my CCP-C number. Still says my test is approved on their website.


The good thing is I don't actually need it for anything right now. Just took it for fun.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 3, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> The good thing is I don't actually need it for anything right now. Just took it for fun.


Same, but we've waited long enough.


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 5, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I wonder when they are gonna give me my CCP-C number. Still says my test is approved on their website.


Should be up on the website now.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 5, 2021)

Yep, got it today.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 5, 2021)

Mine is up also.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 5, 2021)

I would've thought more people had the cert. I'm surprised how low my number is. I guess everybody does that CCEMTP class thing instead?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 5, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I would've thought more people had the cert. I'm surprised how low my number is. I guess everybody does that CCEMTP class thing instead?


I was thinking the same thing. Mine isn't even 1500.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I would've thought more people had the cert. I'm surprised how low my number is. I guess everybody does that CCEMTP class thing instead?


I’m guessing that this is even less sought after, especially these days.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm not surprised. Critical care transfers in ambulances aren't as sexy as helicopters and 911 calls. FP-C is also a catch all that I'm sure most people just went ahead and got.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm not surprised. Critical care transfers in ambulances aren't as sexy as helicopters and 911 calls. FP-C is also a catch all that I'm sure most people just went ahead and got.


Neither am I. If the UMBC got with the times and created an online version of their course it’d make for some straight up CE.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 5, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Neither am I. If the UMBC got with the times and created an online version of their course it’d make for some straight up CE.


I'll have to double check, but I think UF does and I'd 100% use them again.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I'll have to double check, but I think UF does and I'd 100% use them again.


Creighton’s is the same. They offer an all online option. They also, as of a couple of years ago, offer CE apart from their course that’s mostly good for, and pertinent to the FP-C and CCP-C.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 6, 2021)

I ordered new nameplates for work, left the CCP off, already thinking I'll let that go in 4 years. 

I don't get anything extra for it and I have to renew it out of pocket.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I ordered new nameplates for work, left the CCP off, already thinking I'll let that go in 4 years.
> 
> I don't get anything extra for it and I have to renew it out of pocket.


I plan on keeping mine. I get the reimbursement thing, but why not?


----------



## Aprz (Oct 7, 2021)

I let my NREMT lapsed and regretted it. I'll probably not let this lapse. Trying to get my NREMT back so I pick up shifts out of state.


----------



## T1medic (Oct 7, 2021)

I wouldn’t let it lapse. I took it on a whim myself as I already have my FP-C and no real need for it. All the same ceu’s that you need for FP-C apply. I get reimbursement, but is roughly $100/year that much of a burden in the grand scheme? (Not judging or inferring anything here). May not matter much not but who knows if maintaining will have a benefit in the future.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 12, 2021)

I got tracking from IBSC today, assuming it's my patch.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 12, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I got tracking from IBSC today, assuming it's my patch.


I was wondering what that was for


----------



## Aprz (Nov 12, 2021)

I was a sucker and bought one already. That one I got in the mail awhile ago. At our base, in the paramedic room, there is an FP-C patch hanging on the wall. I wanted to put the CCP-C one next to it so that's what I did.


----------

